
Ultraviolet-LED Maker Demonstrates 30-Second Coronavirus Kill - samizdis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/optoelectronics/ultravioletled-maker-demonstrates-30second-coronavirus-kill
======
samizdis
> Working with researchers at Korea University, in Seoul, the company showed
> that its Violed LED modules could eliminate 99.9 percent of the SARS-COV-2
> virus using a 30-second dose from a distance of three centimeters.

Unfortunately, the company did not disclose how many of its LEDs were used to
achieve that.

------
JoeAltmaier
They use LEDs to sterilize water bottles for hikers. I wondered how long it
would take for this to get in the news.

